# 23 hp Briggs & Stratton ELS V-Twin



## Nature Lover (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a one year old John Deere Z425 mower with a 23 hp Briggs & Stratton ELS engine with 40 hours. Recently, I ran out of fuel while mowing and didn't get back to it for two days. When I returned with fresh fuel, I discovered I left the key switched on and completely drained the battery. I pulled a new battery from another mower, cleaned the battery cables, and put everything together. It started right away. I mowed for five minutes and when I throttled down, the engine began to spit and sputter randomly. At speeds less than full throttle, the engine rpm wanders up and down. I use ethanol free fuel with SeaFoam stabilzer. It seems to have lost a tad bit of power also. The plugs look normal, that is, they are clean. Did I burn the ignition coils or some other ignition component? It's under warrantee, but I suspect the problem will be related to leaving the key on, which won't be covered.

Any ideas would be appreciated. 

Thanks! 
Steve


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Really need the model number off the engine. I suspect more of a fuel problem than an 
electrical problems. May have some air in the lines.

BG


----------



## Nature Lover (Aug 12, 2012)

M/N 44L7770279G5
Type 0279G5
Code 110302YG

Since the original posting, I drained the gas and replaced it with gas from another gas station and with Sta-Bil fuel stabilizer. After running for 15 minutes, same symptoms. It runs like the timing is way off, but there's no reason for a change on that. Right now, it's loaded on my trailer ready for delivery to the shop tomorrow after work. I'd still like to fix it if I could. Any ideas folks? Help! 

Steve


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Guessing there is a piece of crap in the carb, it is not the magneto.

They will probably put in a rebuild kit .

BG


----------



## Nature Lover (Aug 12, 2012)

If anyone is interested, the solution was valve settings. The shop cleaned the tank, replaced the fuel filter, cleaned the carb, replace plugs, and still had same problems. After adjusting the valves, the problem cleared up. Unfortunately, only the valve adjustment was warranted.


----------

